# Kayak Sailfish!!!!6/23/13



## FishJunky

Had a great day on the water in the 2013 Pensacola Fishing Rodeo in my new PA 14. It was pretty sporty out there, with 4 to 5" swells But I caught 2 kings, 2 Bonitas, 2 -6 foot sharks, 1 Spanish Mack, a Jack that took me for a sleigh ride. I was wore the hell out, so I started heading in and right past the second sand bar BAM!!!! Sailfish tally wagging all over the place. What a freaking rush!!! It took me for a 30 min sleigh ride! I finally landed him right next to the pier. Thanks for not hawking led at me. Some of the guys on the pier were taking pictures of my sailfish, and I would love to see the pictures. Also I took 3rd in the kayak King Mackerel Division. Video!!!!!! Finally


----------



## DAWGONIT

that's a workout for sure.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## tank banger

Wow nice sounds like an awesome day!


----------



## Telum Pisces

Awesome!!! Definately a memory of a lifetime.


----------



## need2fish

What a day and great way to cap it off. Congratulations


----------



## Jason

Dern fine day!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## BlackJeep

Congrats! Sounds like a pretty productive day on the water.


----------



## hsiF deR

Congrats!


----------



## andrethegiant

Wow dude awesome day for sure
And talk about a "last cast" way to go :tup:


----------



## KingMe!!!

*Nice Sail*

So what were you trolling if you don't mind me asking? I've seen several people post over the years catching these things from thier yaks but i want to get one from my bay boat.:thumbup:


----------



## J.Roberts

nice job brother!


----------



## Bo Keifus

That's awesome! I went out this morning hoping for some of that action but it was dead out there.


----------



## steve1029

Nice Bro sorry I missed going out


----------



## FishJunky

Thanks !!! All I can say is what a freaking rush!!!


----------



## almo100

:thumbsup:Nicely done.


----------



## JD7.62

After your sail and Blackjeeps wahoo yesterday I went out and covered some miles pulling baits! I did get a dink mahi and got on a really good king bite but nothing with a bill or stripes.


----------



## Stressless

Ya JD - what a day within a few miles the water was just alive... 1st place King, Sailfish, Wahoo... Rich Great to meet you and Matt. Looking forward to our trip out there.

Cheers!
Stressless


----------



## Foulhook

Congrats. You will remember the exact date for a long time. I know from experience.


----------



## pimpfist

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Ginzu

Good on you bro! Not many folks can say they have accomplished that. Congrats!


----------



## jbs_bama

Congrats! That is awesome.


----------



## Donnie24

Awesome catch man! Im diein to see the video!! :thumbup:


----------



## outdooraddict

Nice! What did the sail hit?


----------



## FishJunky

outdooraddict said:


> Nice! What did the sail hit?


King Rig with a duster!


----------



## PAWGhunter

Nice fish! You're having a great year!


----------



## FishJunky

Can't find time to make the video. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## parrothead

Wow !!!!!!! What a catch, Congrats :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## FishJunky

Finally had time to make the video!


----------



## PAWGhunter

Damn, that thing made some good jumps!


----------



## FishJunky

PAWGhunter said:


> Damn, that thing made some good jumps!


That was nothing! The video didn't catch every jump. That thing was going crazy!


----------



## PAWGhunter

FishJunky said:


> That was nothing! The video didn't catch every jump. That thing was going crazy!


I watched it a few times and I swear I seen one of the jumps clear 8ft out of the water!! Nice fish, you deserve it.


----------



## FishJunky

PAWGhunter said:


> I watched it a few times and I swear I seen one of the jumps clear 8ft out of the water!! Nice fish, you deserve it.


Thanks PAWG. Hopefully I will see you out there soon.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

That's badass!!!! I would've been pumped. After a fight like that I my feet wouldn't even touch the ground when I hit the beach!!!


----------



## FishJunky

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> That's badass!!!! I would've been pumped. After a fight like that I my feet wouldn't even touch the ground when I hit the beach!!!


Totally Pumped!


----------



## flukedaddy

Great video. Congrats


----------



## Indaboat

Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishermon

wow, so much action lately...congrats man, that's an awesome catch....thanks for the video too...that in itself is another fight trying to edit, upload, etc. way to go man...awesome.!!!!


----------



## DLo

That'll get you fired up, hell yeah man, great video!


----------



## Magic Mike

What an awesome fish. Great video!


----------



## delta dooler

bad ass video ! congrats !


----------



## FishJunky

Fishermon said:


> wow, so much action lately...congrats man, that's an awesome catch....thanks for the video too...that in itself is another fight trying to edit, upload, etc. way to go man...awesome.!!!!


Thanks! Yes, the making of this video was very time consuming, since I had a half an hour of the footage.


----------

